# Fish Daddy!



## Aquarist (Jul 23, 2014)

Last night I was about to plus in a spare power head I have in my aquarium and I noticed there was a fish in it. So I was a couple of seconds away from shaking the crap outa the power head to get the fish out and plug it back in when I noticed I had some BN eggs in there! So maybe in a couple of weeks I'll have some pleco babies.

The pictures aren't the best but that's what I got!



















This is what the pump look like...without a fish and eggs of course!


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

I see dozens of baby plecos in your future. . .


----------



## wrenn420 (May 17, 2014)

Cha-ching albino BN catch a fair price, good for you.


----------



## Aquarist (Jul 23, 2014)

I planned on getting some PVC pipes for them. Looks like I have two female and one make in the same tank. I've another female in my 75 gallon tank but it's so densely planted I haven't had much luck catching her. I originally had all four in the 75g but they were too destructive kept digging up stuff. I don't mind replanting a stem or two everyday but they would dig up ton of stuff. Once they started digging up my Erios they had to be moved to a different tank, can't have my cinernum dug up daily!

Here are a few pictures from today.


----------



## TankAaron (Aug 8, 2014)

You showed him Finding Nemo, didn't you?


----------



## pandragon (Jul 10, 2014)

Poor fishy.  at least you have the fry, right?


----------

